
Is your browser safe against tracking? Use Panopticlick to find out - finid
http://linuxbsdos.com/2015/12/17/is-your-browser-safe-against-tracking-use-panopticlick-to-find-out/
======
jlg23
Awesome idea; easy enough UI to make it actually usable for theoretically
interested but practically clueless end-users. Thank you!

> [from linked resource] Your browser fingerprint appears to be unique among
> the 6,171,480 tested so far.

Very current OSX on a very current FF (minus any flash) - I seriously doubt
that.

Any way to verify results (source to read, or, much better, some abstract text
that explains those numbers)?

~~~
J_Darnley
Since its old perhaps you stand out with your new things in their database.
Although this has changed skins since the last time I saw it. Perhaps it has a
new database too.

